# First Bike Project Giant Chicago MTB



## Chrismawa (9 Oct 2020)

Picked up my first bike project to work on over the winter. It's a Giant Chicago MTB and I picked it up for £30 which I don't think was too bad. Its a bit rusty, the brakes are seized but the drivetrain mechanics work fine. I have acquired two free bikes this week which I will break down and use for parts to keep the cost down. I want to spend as least as possible on this.

The plan is to get all the mechanics sorted so the bike works as it should then tidy up its appearance. The frame has a lot of wear and surface rust. I'm thinking of cleaning it up, removing the rust and sealing the frame, leaving its "weathered" look.

I've had look on Google but I cant find much info on this model of bike, like initial specs, cost etc.

Some pics from the advert:
































On my stand taking a first look at it:


----------



## Chrismawa (19 Oct 2020)

Selling another bike has made my money back on this one, so its effectively "free". Plan is to renew and refurbish all the components of the bike but will leave the frame with its original weathered and rusty look. The bike isn't worth the cost of going down the route of respraying the frame. Looking to spend less than £50 on refurbishing the bike.

First job was to remove the seized brakes and replace with some from a donor bike. Cables will be getting changed, just used them to test the brakes to make sure were all working.


----------



## Chrismawa (19 Oct 2020)

Next up was the wheels. I was going to clean them, regrease the hubs and remove the rust.
















However it seemed the freewheel was seized onto the hub. It wouldn't come undone regardless of how much force was used. So plan B was to use a set of donor wheels that had the same gearing on.






These wheels were in much better condition to start with. I regreased the baring's though as not sure on their age.
















Cabling stripped off bike and bar ends removed






Clean


----------



## Chrismawa (19 Oct 2020)

Fitted onto bike
















Looking much better already


----------



## Chrismawa (19 Oct 2020)

Chain removed as new one ordered and front derailleur and cogs cleaned











Old worn seat replaced with donor seat
















Bike starting to take shape


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2020)

Looking much better. I've a thing for 90's MTB's. Make good work horses. Don't forget bar end plugs - you don't want an open bar. They are rather good as human skewers without plugged ends .


----------



## Chrismawa (19 Oct 2020)

Thanks! Yeah I like the look of older MTBs. I have a new set of bar ends to go on along with new shifters and cabling. Once it's complete it should make a great bike for popping out on without having to put on SPD shoes like my other MTB 

Its a while since I did any work on bikes, and I am enjoying it.


----------



## Chrismawa (19 Oct 2020)

Old bar ends, shifters and handlebar removed






I like the look of the flat bar but the handlebar itself is in poor condition






I have a riser bar of a donor bike which is in great condition






But not sure which I prefer! Will wait and see what it looks like with the shifters and bar ends on.


----------



## Gunk (19 Oct 2020)

Really nice project, I wish I’d kept my 1990s Stumpjumper, they’re great do it all bikes.


----------



## Chrismawa (21 Oct 2020)

More progress today! Started by fitting the new old stock shifters I got off eBay and the new bar grips. Also decided to revert back to the flat bar as I prefer the look of it on this bike.





















New chain






New gear cables
















Gears set up correctly so it actually shifts right now (in progress pic)






Bikes definitely looking great now! Last thing to do is fit the brake cables. In the near future it will need a new bottom bracket as well as noticed a bit of play in it.


----------



## Gunk (21 Oct 2020)

I would just strip out the BB clean it all with wire wool and WD40, and replace with new bearings, my preference is to use loose balls, but caged are fine. It’ll take about an hour to do.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Oct 2020)

Chrismawa said:


> Picked up my first bike project to work on over the winter. It's a Giant Chicago MTB and I picked it up for £30 which I don't think was too bad. Its a bit rusty, the brakes are seized but the drivetrain mechanics work fine. I have acquired two free bikes this week which I will break down and use for parts to keep the cost down. I want to spend as least as possible on this.
> 
> The plan is to get all the mechanics sorted so the bike works as it should then tidy up its appearance. The frame has a lot of wear and surface rust. I'm thinking of cleaning it up, removing the rust and sealing the frame, leaving its "weathered" look.
> 
> ...


An interesting frame & good project. I've seen similar frame decal (4130 main tube), wishbone seat stay & unicrown fork on Giant steel hybrids. Fine, underrated bikes.


----------



## Chrismawa (23 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> I would just strip out the BB clean it all with wire wool and WD40, and replace with new bearings, my preference is to use loose balls, but caged are fine. It’ll take about an hour to do.



Yeah I definitely a job I need to do as there is quite a bit of play.



avecReynolds531 said:


> An interesting frame & good project. I've seen similar frame decal (4130 main tube), wishbone seat stay & unicrown fork on Giant steel hybrids. Fine, underrated bikes.



Thanks yeah it's been a good first project bike. Think it has got me started on wanting to do more now!


----------



## Chrismawa (23 Oct 2020)

Small update, fitted front brake cable in the kitchen as it was raining


----------

